# Escudo Cubano Robusto Cigar Review - Good but not exciting



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked these years ago and found them again so I thought see if they had changed. Most have a decent wrapper with no soft spots but some are qui...

Read the full review here: Escudo Cubano Robusto Cigar Review - Good but not exciting


----------

